# please help "educate" me on "offshore" boats....



## slayerextreme (Jan 10, 2012)

been an avid boater and fisherman for 40+ years...cut my teeth chasing reds and trout in the Big Bend area of Florida since i was 12 years old....been in Atlanta since 1992 and have done the go fast bass boat stuff, but the salt water always calls me home...so I sold all the bass stuff and bought a 22' Nauticstar bay boat 5 years ago...use it locally for bass and crappie and as many trips as I can get to Mexico Beach Florida each year.....been up to 20 miles out on the right day out of carrabelle, but it has to be 100% perfect conditions for me to venture offshore/nearshore in my bay boat

just got back from a week of sitting in the rental watching the wind blow 6 of the 7 days we were there...sitting on the hill pretty much wrapped up expecting my bay boat to act as a dual use machine...momma said to start looking....so I figured it would be a good time to start the education process.....

boat will be used to fish 2 to 6 people from time to time....mostly bottom fishing within 25 miles of the coast, some trolling for kings and hoping to expand our fishing into other species such as dolphin. Boat needs to be able to handle the dead calm gulf to the horribly choppy 3 footers the gulf has been throwing at me on my last several trips down....

I wont spend the money on a top tier boat for 3 trips a year, so I am looking at a mid tier used boat...and thats where yalls input would be appreciated..

size ??? 23-27 foot???
twins ????
models??? (been looking at hydro-sports)
windlass??
bracket vs no bracket
deadrise??? what effect does different deadrise have while at drift or under power??

open vs front seating

never really liked WA's or cuddies, always thought they were a waste of fishing space

captains chairs vs leaning post????

again this will be pretty much just a family fishing boat, no dolphin watching or eco touring....just pure fishing

my one requirement is that it be trailer-able...



any help with getting me started on offshore education would be appreciated


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

What's your idea of a "mid tier" price range. That could mean a $50k difference in who you are asking.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Funny thing. I also fish Mexico Beach 2-3 times a year. We've had our butt kicked by the weather for the last 2 or 3 years as well. Especially last year. Same story here. Mamma told me to look for a bigger boat as well. But I am limited to a 18-21ft. Both by money and by what my truck will pull.

As for deadrise. The steeper the angle, the more it will cut the chop, but the more it will roll around while at anchor. I may be wrong on this, but I think it uses more fuel too.

I have been looking at a few Hyrda sports, as well as the cape Horn 17's and 19's. I pretty much gave up on the Cape Horns because they are a sandwich construction. No cap. So when they get water in the foam, they have to be cut apart structurally to replace foam. A boat with a cap, you can just remove the cap and get to the foam. Most of the boats that I can afford are so old, that water saturation is a viable issue. That water intrusion will also eat the aluminum fuel tanks in the older Capes. Gotta cut the floor out for that too... I've become so disgruntled with it that I have pretty much given up. Then we found that my buddy's Edgewater is full of water. Makes me sick thinking about it. But Mamma wants a bigger boat!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

If you looking for a solid fishing platform just buy a Cape Horn and be done with it until 2030. Price range would also help but for the size your talking about a just buy a new or almost new boat.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Buy you a cat and be done with it.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Seahunt is the most boat for the money hands down. Twin 150 yamaha best outboard hands down !!!!! 25 seahunt should be around $65K-$75K ready to fish.. JLW1972 is right but cats are big money in the 25-27 foot range.. See Todd Royal at Legendary Marine in Destin tell him Marshall sent ya. He is a no pressure kinda sale guy. Good Luck


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

I agree on the Sea Hunt. I shopped for 2 months and went everywhere from Daphne to Destin and looked at every brand offered. I just ordered a Sea Hunt from Perry Sterling at the Mary Esther Legendary 'under the bridge' and it was several thousand dollars less for a well equipped boat than any other brand I would feel comfortable getting out in. There a ton of used Sea Hunts online right now. Take a look.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Go with a Cape Horn. You can find a very clean 06-08 model with twin 150s for less than 50k you just have to look. They are the best boat for your money. Used capes are a little harder to find than others because people hang onto them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

And sea hunts are not bad boats but when it comes to fishing in rough conditions they don't touch a cape. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Look at as many boats as you can, fish on them if possible. Ask why someone likes a particular boat over another one, sometimes you'll find people may just be parroting what they have heard. A buddy of mine has a Cape Horn, I have fished it and run it for him several times. It's a good boat, just doesn't have much room. The console is wide and the seats in front take space away. It's 24 xs. Seems to be well built but small on the inside. Also the batteries are in the transom, I like them in the console, less likely to get wet that way. 

Fuel economy is going to vary from boat to boat and is effected by lots of things. That said the difference in similar sized powered boats is going to be in 0.10's MPG. My 28' Contender uses less fuel than my buddies Cape Horn and another buddies 26' Century. 

Make a list of what's important to you and then shop for that. Storage? Multiple Live wells? Sea Worthiness? You can add/change things like rod holders and electronics not much you can do about a rough wet ride.

Good Luck


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Contender said:


> Look at as many boats as you can, fish on them if possible. Ask why someone likes a particular boat over another one, sometimes you'll find people may just be parroting what they have heard. A buddy of mine has a Cape Horn, I have fished it and run it for him several times. It's a good boat, just doesn't have much room. The console is wide and the seats in front take space away. It's 24 xs. Seems to be well built but small on the inside. Also the batteries are in the transom, I like them in the console, less likely to get wet that way.
> 
> Fuel economy is going to vary from boat to boat and is effected by lots of things. That said the difference in similar sized powered boats is going to be in 0.10's MPG. My 28' Contender uses less fuel than my buddies Cape Horn and another buddies 26' Century.
> 
> ...



This is good advice. What one person likes isn't necessarily what you will. 

I will elaborate on my answer a bit. I logged over 1000 hrs in a 07 cape 24os last year. I fished it in everything from calm conditions to 3-5s with no issues. I got my clients wet one time, that's it. I bought a brand new 24 this past November and have almost 600 hrs on it, it is an amazing ride. Soft and dry. I agree with contender on the 24xs, the foward seating wastes a lot of room. The 06-08 24os models have the open layout on the front with the 7' fish box in the floor. You will notice that capes don't have much floor storage and that's because they are slap full of foam. You trade floor storage for the soft ride.

As for the sea hunts, I have fished a game fisher probably 30-40 times. It rides great in calm seas, it's fast because it is very light and gets super good fuel economy. However, it will beat your brains out when it is rough and soak you in any kind of beam sea. It's a good boat for the money however if you want a boat that you can take out in sloppy conditions comfortably I would look elsewhere. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Pursuit!


----------



## Pescado Grande (Jul 23, 2013)

I agree with trying as many as possible to find what suits you and your family. I have a 28ft Hydra Sports. It serves very well as a family boat in the bay or dolphin cruises. It is a mean battle wagon on fishing days. I have been in most conditions and you will give out way before the boat. That being said Hydra Sports are heavy and will need a F250 or equivalent. You may be able to tow the 25 ft with smaller. They are great as well. They are seen all over the Keys and Atlantic coast. 

Watch out for the Evinrude Ficht motors hanging on the back of the older models. If the price is low that is why! 

I'm a Center Console guy as well. Just works better for my needs.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Buy you a cat and be done with it.


x2 

I will put my boat up (22' ProKat CC" against any 22-27' foot center console as far as ride goes. The last saturday of snapper season when it got rough we ran 15 miles east of the pass straight into the wave with 3 people (2 with bad backs) sitting on the front couch drinking beer without spilling a drop. It is not the fastest boat around as we typically run about 27 to 28 with a full offshore load with 6 people but it fits my needs.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

*Cape*

Get you one of these:


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

I shopped around for my Sea Hunt and found a used 2014 fully loaded with upgraded electronics for about $10k cheaper than what was advertised at boat shows. One word of caution when looking for nearly new used SHs is that they sell fast.


----------



## SushiKing (Jul 19, 2013)

Pick one-
Grady White Escape 209
Grady White Fisherman 222
Grady White Coastal Explorer 251


----------



## SushiKing (Jul 19, 2013)

Or if for some reason Grady doesn't float your boat, this was posted to C/L recently-

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/bod/4526571149.html

worth a look!


----------



## Sfninerfan69 (Jun 20, 2014)

Take a look at Sportsman boats


----------



## slayerextreme (Jan 10, 2012)

dayuuuuuummmm...Those Sportsman look nice!!!!!!!....will have to add them to my list of boats to get up to speed on!!!!!!


----------



## Sfninerfan69 (Jun 20, 2014)

this is my new Sportsman 211 heritage. Love the boat, features and the ride is great even in sporty waters. Talk to jeff at Gulf Coast Marine in Fort Walton Beach if your interested in seeing one in person. They have a lot of different models in different sizes. I love mine and got it at a great price.


----------



## Benw86 (Aug 16, 2011)

COBIA! Awesome ride, very dry, and will handle some pretty messy stuff! You can find a good used one in the $20-$30k range. The only way I would ever get rid of my 08 216 with a Yamaha 200 is to get a bigger one!


----------



## Joe Sixpack (Jul 30, 2011)

Something like this would be perfect and good price point.
http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2005-Pro-Line-29-Super-Sport-102276834
We have the 24' and love it but wouldn't mind a couple more feet. Pro Line is sometimes derided by higher-tier owners but in reality is a good boat at a great price. The forward seating for us is a plus, cuts down on fishing space a little on the 24 but wouldnt be a problem on a bigger boat, but is a welcome addition for a sandbar picnic or slow romantic dinner cruise.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

If you are only going out 3 times a year, I think you would do better to hire a guide. You don't have to worry about buying a boat, maintaining it, storing it, keeping batteries and gas fresh, cleaning. Nothing. Just show up at the dock, pay the guide a few hundred bucks and let him put you on fish.

You would come out ahead while letting a professional fisherman put you on the fish. If the weather was really bad, you wouldn't have to go fish to feel like you're getting your money out of it.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## slayerextreme (Jan 10, 2012)

I go 3 times a year because of work and family obligations...my retirement window is less than 6 years...I will be spending a lot more time along the gulf coast....I have owned my own boat since I was 16.....and its not all about the money....I take me and my family and friends fishing whenever we can, but my average amount of trips would be probably 3......this year I have already been down 3 times with 2 more trips planned...I want to fish on my schedule, thats why adding another boat is logical for me....and if I had a true offshore boat I would increase the amount of trips to Florida...its our passion, but our current limitations is our bay boat....


----------

